# I need help with Monark



## New monarke (Aug 26, 2019)

I bought yesterday also a Monark (number F1347) cause I think its a beauty. Now I want to  restaurate it or just repair/clean and paint it in a modern way. Maybe you can tell me when it was made and all other Information. Ask me for more Information .Please tell me that they are always without tank because it will be hard to find one :/  Thank you !
View attachment 1053721


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 26, 2019)

Pic isn't showing up


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 26, 2019)

FIRST WELCOME,i have had several monarks over the years all of them have had tanks, they are not hard to find ! pics will help with style and model and year    Richard...


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 26, 2019)

If it's a 1950's super deluxe, the tanks aren't as hard to find as you may think. Especially if you're not worried about the paint matching. Now, I'm not saying that they grow on trees. But, they are around. Please post a photo that works.


----------



## New monarke (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2019)

New monarke said:


> View attachment 1053960



Sure looks like a Columbia(Westfield) to me. Nice project.


----------



## New monarke (Aug 27, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Sure looks like a Columbia(Westfield) to me. Nice project.



But it is a Monarch for sure.:/


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Why do you think this is a Monark? What does the head badge say? I'm thinking 1940 Westfield built. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2019)

New monarke said:


> But it is a Monarch for sure.:/



It's a great prewar bike!...just not Monark


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 27, 2019)

i'd like to see the badge? I think mike has it figured out !  it might be the other( monarch)?


----------



## New monarke (Aug 27, 2019)

skiptooth said:


> i'd like to see the badge? I think mike has it figured out !  it might be the other( monarch)?



The badge says Monarch. I will take a picture in the night when I am back at home.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2019)

skiptooth said:


> i'd like to see the badge? I think mike has it figured out !  it might be the other( monarch)?





The other Monarch is a TOC brand. I believe there were some European bikes made with this brand as well and wonder if someone put one of those badges on it. The serial, frame, and chain guard would all seem to indicate a '40 Westfield built bike as I stated above. V/r Shawn


----------



## New monarke (Aug 27, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The other Monarch is a TOC brand. I believe there were some European bikes made with this brand as well and wonder if someone put one of those badges on it. The serial, frame, and chain guard would all seem to indicate a '40 Westfield built bike as I stated above. V/r Shawn



Yes, could be a "fake" Monarch badge in the back there is also a "Monarch" sticker. What are TOC brands ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2019)

Is it Monark or Monarch? TOC stands for Turn Of the Century. Bicycles from around 1900.


----------



## New monarke (Aug 27, 2019)

Ah thank you its a Monarch


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Please post up better pics of the badge and sticker you are talking about. Regardless the bike is not a Monark/Monarch. It is a Westfield built bike and based on what I'm seeing was built in 1940. You may have to change your user name to "New Westfield"! V/r Shawn


----------



## New monarke (Aug 27, 2019)

Thank you all! The westfield tipps helped me allot. It is I think a Westfield Victory from 1939 with Monarch badges . Now I have to decide wether I want to restaurate with buying a tank and other missing parts or just repaint and clean repair it. Any suggestions ? What would be better ?


----------



## New monarke (Aug 27, 2019)

Here are the pictures of the badge, what is behind the badge and the sticker


----------



## New monarke (Aug 27, 2019)

All are up side down:/


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2019)

I've never seen that badge before, but I bet it's original. Says Westfield right on it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I've never seen that badge before, but I bet it's original. Says Westfield right on it.



Yep a new one for me too. I'm not even going to try and explain this though! V/r Shawn


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 27, 2019)

Westfield produced a Monarch for at least 2 years,  40 and 41 that I know of. 

Here's the headbadge on Ebay 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=312540403456


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's a 1941


----------

